# Late ovulation after miscarriage



## faye1019

I am the proud mama of one beautiful 22-month old boy. My cycles when I conceived him were very long-- 40+ days. I had been on birth control for many years and my body was a bit out of whack. Somehow, miraculously, we conceived him on our first cycle trying. I didn't ovulate until day 30 something.

Fast forward, we are trying for baby number two. I got pregnant again after coming off the pill quite quickly in late August. Ovulation was a bit later-- around day 22. Again, we were very very grateful. Sadly this pregnancy ended in a miscarriage. Baby stopped developing around 6 weeks and I had a D&C at 8. This was in mid-October. My first cycle after the procedure was 31 days-- I did ovulate quite late and then had a very short luteal phase.

Now we are actively trying again, as we were told to wait until I got a true period. Today is CD 22 and I am still waiting for ovulation. I am beginning to wonder if my long cycles have all been situational (post-pill and post-miscarriage) or if there's something else bigger going on.

Wondering if anyone can share their experiences with cycles after miscarriage. Did you ovulate later?

It's hard not to start to feel really discouraged and anxious. Would love some support!


----------



## promise07

Hi Faye! I'm sorry for your loss. Day 22'ish isn't horribly late when it comes to ovulation. If you want to ovulate sooner in your cycle, perhaps talk to your doctor about it? Some people have luck with femara or clomid to move up ovulation and it doesn't require monitoring. The fact that you got pregnant quickly is a great sign! I would just think about improving egg quality and if that can help in the future.


----------



## faye1019

Thanks, promise. Agreed that it's not horribly late, but there's no sign yet of O. If I ovulate over the weekend, I'll feel a little bit better about all of this. I am using the Clearblue Advanced Digitals this cycle and have had 6 days of the flashing smiley. So if I don't get a peak soon, I'll know something is up. I think I'll reach out to my OB just to let her know what's going on after the weekend. 

It's definitely encouraging to know that I've had a healthy pregnancy and one other BFP. But of course after a miscarriage it's easy to feel nervous and unsure.


----------



## promise07

My fingers are crossed that you get that peak this weekend! I hope it's just a matter of your body having to balance itself back out after the miscarriage. How do you like the CBE Digital?


----------



## faye1019

Honestly, I found them a bit stressful! They're very $$$ and you have to do them in the AM. I'm using them only because they give you a sense of when your surge might be coming as they also measure estrogen levels. And since my cycles are so up in the air, it's nice to have that additional info. But I still like the cheapies!


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi Faye, feel like our stories are near identical! Came of the pill, looong cycles, took a few goes but conceived my son cd21 or so. This time got pregnant first try, CD... Late 20's. Unfortunately ended in a miscarriage, natural at 9 weeks. Following cycle was about 6 weeks long, didn't try. The next I ovulated about cd 20, positive opk cd18, short lp no pregnancy. This cycle I'm now on cd21 with no positive opk. Still time but very frustrating! Also questioning if my irregular and often long cycles are from coking of the pill, breastfeeding and miscarriage or something else. Its been soooo long since I had unaffected natural cycles so I really have no idea. No advice buy thought I'd jump in since our stories are similar, even at the same point in our cycles. Good luck!


----------



## faye1019

Chickybaby- WOW! That's crazy. We do literally have the same exact stories. And agreed, I'm starting to wonder why I've always had long cycles...

Do you chart? Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Chickybaby

Thanks! No I don't chart! I did when TTC my first but now my sleep is too all over the show with my lo to temp and other signs seem to be up and down too. O only had one pp period after my son before getting pregnant with our loss, have just gotten back to using opks now but don't know if I will continue. I have had ovulation spotting since giving birth so keep an eye out for that. My body just seems broken this cycle, I know its still relatively early but blah. Waiting tp ovulate is worse than the tww in my book, at least you know when that will end!


----------



## faye1019

Totally makes sense on the not temping. Thankfully my LO is a pretty good sleeper. I also find that my anxiety is managed a bit better by temping/charting. But that's just my personality.

And AGREED on waiting for ovulation. At least once the TWW hits there's nothing to do but wait. But with waiting for O, if you miss it, you're out.

I did get a positive OPK today so that's really encouraging. But if this is indeed O, that will mean I probably ovulate on CD 24. Still seems very late to me? Maybe everything is fine and I'm just an unluckily late ovulater...?


----------



## Chickybaby

Yay for positive opk! Get busy and see what happens, bring on the tww. 

I am trying to get my head around being a late ovulater too, the thing that annoys me is the change cycle to cycle. Last time I had a positive CD 18 and now its still negative at cd22 this time. So frustrating. Only have enough opks for 6 PR so more days. After that I will right of off and just get having sex every other day and see what happens. I want to enjoy Christmas with my little boy and family with out stressing like mad.

Still hopeful it will go positive in the next few days, I would live to be done with this cycle one way or another by Christmas day.


----------



## faye1019

Temp spiked today and IC getting lighter. So hopeful that I did O on CD 24. How are you doing Chickbaby?

I'm wondering if I should call my OB to check in and last about late ovulation. Or if she'll just say my body is recovering after the miscarriage....? Just want to be proactive if we don't get our BFP this month, which I'm pretty much sure we won't.


----------



## Chickybaby

I'm OK, opk lighter yesterday...? I don't know what's going on. Will finish the opks I have and then just relax about it. I've been having ovulation spotting since my son so will keep an eye out for that. I'm kind of accepting its not going to happen this year and am OK about it. I live in NZ so its summer here and a fun summer with my boy is helping me push through. Will keep having plenty of sex and see what happens but will TRY not to obsess for the rest of the year. 

No harm in calling. I get what you mean about knowing what they'll say though.. My doctor would run cd3 bloods and post ovulation bloods but that would be it probably until we tried for a year again. Glad ovulation seems to have happened for you! Fingers crossed, and you will know one way or another by Christmas day! Xxx


----------



## faye1019

Ah, so crazy to think it's summer by you! Hopefully you can enjoy yourself and like you said, not obsess. I KNOW that's easier said than done. I tend to have a really obsessive personality though.

I decided that I'm going to wait until the end of this cycle to call. Either I'll call to report a BFP or I'll call you report late ovulation. One or the other....!

Honestly I'm relieved to be in the TWW. Nothing I can do now but sit back and wait. No more peeing on sticks for a bit! I'm usually pretty good about waiting to test, so hopefully I can stick with that mentality.


----------



## promise07

I'm so glad you're in the TWW Faye! I thought of you and wanted to check in and see how things went. Glad you got your spike finally. The TWW is another process but at least you're moving forward!

What a roller coaster chickybaby! I hope that ovulation happens for you soon, and that you get to spend your days enjoying your sweet bub. 

I'm excited but scared to even think about ttc again after this cycle, and it's not even over yet. I had a chemical, saw a gestational sac, had 3 cysts rupture and still haven't gotten my period...it's just been a lot.

Thinking of you both!


----------



## faye1019

Thanks Promise! At least with the TWW, there's nothing I can do. I don't have to compulsively pee on sticks all day, limit my liquid intake, stress about BD. All I can do is wait! I am feeling a lot of pinching the past 3 days. Obviously I know it's not implantation yet so hoping it's nothing bad.

I do plan to talk to my OB about the late-ish ovulation after this cycle. CD 24 is definitely on the late said.

So sorry to hear about your cycle from hell. Hopefully you are taking good care of yourself and trying to just relax. Easier said than done, of course.


----------



## faye1019

Chicky, did you ever get a positive OPK? How's it going?


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi! Yes I did, finally cd29 using my last opk. That was only yesterday so not sure that I've actually ovulated yet, managed to have sex the night before and last night though, hoping hubby is up for it again tonight. Will see what happens but if no bfp I will be going to my gp in the new year to check in and focus on my health a bit more! Definitely Haven't looked after myself very well since becoming a mum, I make sure he has plenty of healthy food and water but forget about myself haha. Glad to be hopefully moving on from this cycle though and looking forward to Christmas. How is the tww going? When is testing time?


----------



## faye1019

Hooray for a positive OPK. Sounds like you're getting in some well-timed BDs. And I get wanting to take a step back and take better care of yourself. That's sort of the approach I took after my miscarriage. I tried to think of it as a second chance for better self-care before I tried to get pregnant again.

I am 7 DPO. Last cycle I had only a 7 day luteal phase so obviously very nervous. I've been very crampy the past few days and today was just feeling a bit off. Praying AF stays away for at least a few more days. I usually haven't tested until 13 DPO, but we'll see how this next week goes.


----------



## faye1019

faye1019 said:


> Hooray for a positive OPK. Sounds like you're getting in some well-timed BDs. And I get wanting to take a step back and take better care of yourself. That's sort of the approach I took after my miscarriage. I tried to think of it as a second chance for better self-care before I tried to get pregnant again.
> 
> I am 7 DPO. Last cycle I had only a 7 day luteal phase so obviously very nervous. I've been very crampy the past few days and today was just feeling a bit off. Praying AF stays away for at least a few more days. I usually haven't tested until 13 DPO, but we'll see how this next week goes.

Whoops posted before I meant to! Keep me posted and fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## Chickybaby

Half way for you phew! Not entirely sure I've ovulated, time will tell. Wanted to test Christmas day, but it will be to early most likely, probably still will hahah. Otherwise will wait till the 29th/30th. 

Good luck to you too! Excited to see your tests xx


----------



## faye1019

Fingers crossed that you ovulated and that timing was good. Hopefully you'll be really busy with the holidays and distracted during the 2WW.

I am starting to feel a little nutty over here. 9 DPO and have definitely had a lot of symptoms but obviously they could all mean absolutely nothing. I have never really been tempted to test early but I'm having a really hard time this cycle. I guess because after my miscarriage, I just want an BFP so badly. With the holidays and my birthday coming up, a BFN and AF will be extra depressing, too.


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi Faye hope you're well! Have you cracked and tested yet? Tww is actually dragging a bit for me. I thought the holiday period would make it go fast but nope! I will test Christmas morning. Expecting a bfn as most likely only 9dpo (at most) but want to do a quick test in case so I can see if I should drink or not. Will most likely limit myself on the booze anyway juuuuust in case. Let me know how you're getting on xx


----------



## faye1019

I am 12 DPO and did test with FMU this morning. I've never tested this early but going into the weekend and holidays, I knew this was the only quiet morning I'd have to myself. For some reason this time I wanted to test alone. So I waited for DH to leave for work and DS wasn't awake yet. I used an IC and a FRER. The IC had the faintest line I've ever seen. The FRER had a faint line but it was detectable. I'm literally not even telling DH yet, as I don't want to get his hopes up and the lines were very late. I'll probably test again tomorrow AM or maybe even Sunday AM. 

I'm letting a glimmer of hope shine through, but am still very cautious. With DS at 13 DPO my FRER lines were very dark. But with this last pregnancy I didn't test until maybe 14 DPO (I wasn't positive on O day) and lines were light. So I'm nervous that the lines weren't very dark at all.

How are you doing? Seems reasonable to test since it's a holiday, but obviously prepared for BFN.


----------



## Chickybaby

How exciting! I hope those lines get darker. I think a lot of ladies have been finding FRER crap now but not too sure. My lines with DS were pretty light at 12dpo, even at 14dpo they weren't crazy dark. With my loss they were insanely dark. I testee at what I thought was 12dpo and the line popes up as soon as the urine hit it. Hope that doesn't freak you out haha just trying to say that the strength of the line doesn't necessarily mean much, will you wait a few days before testing again? 

I'm doing fine. Getting some 'symptoms' here and there but o did last cycle too so who knows.


----------



## faye1019

Chickybaby, thank you so much for sharing that. That's REALLY encouraging. I also have some of the Clearblues-- someone just gave them to me who accidentally ordered too many-- but I feel like blue dye can be a bit dicey.

I'll keep you posted and please do the same!


----------



## faye1019

Also I'll probably test again tomorrow AM. So I can hopefully start to see some progression.


----------



## Chickybaby

Any progression Faye? I'm testing tomorrow and dreading the disappointment! Looking forward to Christmas with my boy though!


----------



## faye1019

Some decent progression! I uploaded a pic for you to see from Fertility Friend. 12 DPO-14 DPO. ICs are still REALLY light but FRER is getting darker. Also starting to feel really tired, sore boobs and dreaded zits. 

Last night I had a tiny bit of pink CM so I got a bit nervous, but it was gone by today. Hoping it was just from implantation.

Don't get discouraged if you get a BFN-- it's still early yet. Please keep me posted!


----------



## Chickybaby

Progression looking fab. Spotting most likely nothing I know how nerve racking that can be though have spotted in both my pregnancies! Sounds like barely even spotting though so fingers crossed this is it for you. 

Yup still early for sure. Still hoping to see a hint of a line but don't like to hope too much as it makes the disappointment so much worse!


----------



## faye1019

Tests continue to dark. IC finally had a decent line today. OBGYN's office was closed today and obviously will be closed tomorrow, so I'll call on the 26th to schedule bloodwork. Starting to feel a little bit more hopeful and excited but still lots of nerves.

How are you!? Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## faye1019

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck :)

Thank you!


----------



## Chickybaby

Hey Faye, merry Christmas! We had a lovely day and my boy is so enjoying all his new stuff to play with. 

I tested bfn as expected! Feeling OK about it, will give it a good 5 days now. I don't want to waste another test of I don't have too! 

Hope you're having a nice day xx


----------



## faye1019

I think it totally make sense to test on Christmas Eve. I get it! How are you feeling now? Hopefully still staying busy and not too tempted.

My OB was finally open today and they want me in for blood work on Friday. Of course then I won't get results until Monday. Cheapies continue to darken each day so I'm just going to keep testing with this. I'm most anxious to find out when I will be allowed to schedule my first ultrasound. Symptoms wise, my breasts hurt and I'm continuing to feel some pulling and pinching, so that's encouraging.


----------



## Chickybaby

Sounds like everything is going as it should! With this busy time of the year time will fly.

I'm doing good, just enjoying my boy. Had a massive clean today and shifted some furniture round which feels soo good. Nice to have a freshen up. I won't test for a while now. New years maybe as that is likely the next occasion where I may over indulge in alcohol. I feel like my period is coming though but we will see, if she's not here by then I'll test. I feel OK either way at the moment but I felt that way last cycle and when it ended it hit harder than I thought it would. I turn 30 in a few weeks and really wanted to be pregnant by then. Time will tell.

Do keep me updated with how things go for you and I will do the same xxx


----------



## Chickybaby

Spotting, likely CD1 tomorrow if not tonight, another short LP. Time to focus on my health a bit.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## faye1019

Ugh I’m sorry Chicky. How long do you estimate LP to be?


----------



## Chickybaby

About 10-11 days. Not sire exactly on date of ovulation. Was only spotting and now nothing. Same as last cycle though so I dunno. Might get some hormone tests ran and my thyroid checked in the new year.


----------



## faye1019

Ugh that's frustrating, I'm sorry. You said you don't temp, right? Do you think you'd want to for one cycle just to get a better sense of what's going on? Or just not your thing? For me it helps keep anxiety at bay but everyone is different.

Getting some tests run sounds like it could give you some piece of mind. How easy is that to do near you?

I had bloodwork yesterday to measure HCG and progesterone. But now have to wait for results on Monday since tests were run on Friday. Maybe I'm just fooling myself-- but feel different this time around. Already more bloated, boobs kill and getting bigger, etc. Last pregnancy before miscarriage my stomach was still legit completely flat at 8 weeks. I should have known something was up... 

We are out of town visiting DH's family. DH is an identical twin and he and his wife experienced two losses and a lot of fertility struggles so we did share with them. But trying to keep it from everyone else. Just really want to wait until we have a good ultrasound this time.


----------



## Chickybaby

I did temp when TTC my son, was nice having the temp to confirm opk but haven't bothered yet this time. Its not uncommon for me to get woken up in the night so not sure how good it would be at the moment. Might be worth looking into again though.

Testing is pretty easy for me. I just tell my doctor what I want tested and she will usually oblige haha. I need new scripts for my prenatals anyway so two birds. Still very light spotting and that's it. So annoying I'm ready to move on from this cycle and excited about getting healthier and enjoying summer.

Sounds like everything is going great at the moment, I understand not wanting to tell too many people. Hopefully your bloods will give you more reasureance. When will your first ultrasound be?


----------



## Chickybaby

I tested... BFP I'm so scared. I hope this is it.

I've never had implantation bleeding before. 

I'm so scared. I haven't even told DH yet haha. 

I feel so shitty that I've been drinking the past few days! Not heaps but still blah.

I really thought that the spotting was AF rearing her ugly head. 

I'm so nervous and excited


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## faye1019

Oh my goodness! Congrats! How many DPO do you think you are!? Eek!


----------



## faye1019

And I wouldn’t worry about a bit of drinking. I have often had a cocktail during the TWW.


----------



## Chickybaby

Thanks! About 14 give or take. Tested negative Christmas day and a line as dark as control today (31st).

Trying to not worry too much and enjoy pretty nervous though


----------



## faye1019

Hooray for a nice, dark test.
So excited for you! Will you go in for bloodwork now to confirm?

I thought I’d get my results today but when I called OB they were closed. Pretty upset that they didn’t tell me when I was in on Friday. I won’t get results now until Wednesday.


----------



## Chickybaby

I'm spotting a bit still. Mucousy pink which is what happened last time but is earlier this time. I just want to cry.


----------



## faye1019

I had a bit of that and then it stopped. Maybe just the little bean getting comfy this time? Fingers crossed for you and sending healthy vibes your way. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Chickybaby

Blah, could be nothing or could be something. Just gotta wait it out. The back pain and little cramps are freaking me out. Appointment Thursday morning when my doctors re opens. I'm scared. I don't know if I can go through it again


----------



## faye1019

I had tons of cramping. But I get how stressful it is. What will happen at your appointment on a Thursday? 

The holidays really screwed us with timing! I’m still waiting for blood results from Friday. Ugh. Happy New Year!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your results soon!


----------



## Chickybaby

Happy new year to you too! The holidays have been a bit of a pain haha! They'll just give me new scripts for folic acid + iodine and a blood request' first antenatal bloods, tests immunity and iron etc. Will ask to get an hcg with option to repeat and may ask about progesterone testing. I will get an ultrasound federal too and will book that in for when I want.. Might do dome swabs and a urine test cause I'm feeling soooo paranoid this time. Blah. Then I will find a midwife pretty quickly. I could have gone straight to them but with the holidays would have had to wait a few days most likely!


----------



## faye1019

Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## Chickybaby

Just a tiny brown tinge this morning but nothing now. Just ewcm type discharge. It will start again at some stage most likely. I seem to be one of the lucky ones who bleeds through pregnancy. Just taking it one day at a time and trying to rest as much as possible, spotting seems to be worse when I'm on my feet. 

How are you doing? Many symptoms yet?


----------



## faye1019

Bevziibubble said:


> Fingers crossed for your results soon!

Thanks! Didn't see your post until now.

Chickbaby, definitely rest up mama! Hope you continue to feel okay and that the spotting is nothing. It doesn't sound to major.

We just got home from four nights visiting DH's family. Glad to be back. Will use an IC in the AM to confirm that it's darker and may even temp if I get a good night's sleep. Haven't tested since the 28th. Also will hopefully FINALLY hear back from OB with test results tomorrow.

Symptom wise, nothing too major. Sore breasts that are a bit plumper. Some fatigue and slightly upset stomach. And some lovely pimples. And some occasional cramps/pinches, but very occasional and light now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

They sound like promising signs :)


----------



## faye1019

Well I had to stalk the office but finally have HCG and progesterone numbers and they seem good. At 4 weeks, 5 days HCG was 1461 and progesterone was 12.50. Explained my situation to the receptionist and that I either wanted another round of bloodwork or an early ultrasound. She said she just needed to get the okay from my OB and then she'd call me back.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news :)


----------



## Chickybaby

Sounds great! I just went in to get signed up to a midwife. Had my first round of bloods. And she's arranged repeat hcg tests for me. Also gave me an ultrasound federal which I can book in as soon as I want, she said book it in asap for reassurance and they'll re scan in a few weeks for heartbeat, she then offered a 9 week reassurance scan (my last loss was after 8 weeks) before our 12 week scan. Very happy with this. She also gave me her number to call anytime with any issues. Will get booked in properly after the dating scan. Will hopefully get hcg back tomorrow and go from there. Will also depend on if I spot more as to whether I do a super early scan or wait till 6 weeks. One day at a time xxx


----------



## faye1019

Wow, that's amazing that she offered all of those scans! You're so fortunate to have her. You're in New Zealand, right? Do most people use midwives there? Hope your numbers come back good!


----------



## Bevziibubble

faye1019 said:


> Wow, that's amazing that she offered all of those scans! You're so fortunate to have her. You're in New Zealand, right? Do most people use midwives there? Hope your numbers come back good!

^This! We have nothing here like this in the UK, . It's great you get so many scans and lots of support! :D<3


----------



## Chickybaby

Yes I am in New Zealand. We have amazing maternity care here. We all use midwives free of charge and they have the authority to order blood tests and ultrasounds as well as offer prescriptions also all free of charge we are very lucky. Generally see the midwife every 4 weeks initially before dropping down to 2 weekly appointments then once a week, 6 weeks post natal care too. We are very lucky. Ob care is rare here and expensive unless you need it and then it is covered by the government too.

Did you hear back about another test or early ultrasound for yourself? Are you using the same doctor as you did with your son?

Hope you are well xx how exciting that if this works out for us both we will have babies around the same time. I hope this is it.


----------



## faye1019

Wow that's amazing! 

I did hear back! The woman called me back within about an hour-- so their office is back in my good graces-- haha. They're letting me come in to get scanned next week, but I won't actually see my OB. So I'll be like 6 1/2 weeks. They can make sure everything is fine and see how far along I am-- even though I know. Then I'll go back two weeks later and see my doctor. I was very grateful that they let me do that. Typically in the US they don't see you until 8-10 weeks.

Right now I am still with the same OB. She actually didn't deliver him as she wasn't on call that night. But I loved who delivered him. The issue is that we recently moved from the city to the suburbs and her office is in the city-- so about 20/25 miles away. We're in Chicago and traffic can be brutal, so getting to her office isn't the easiest. But the practice is GREAT. So I'm not sure what I'm going to do.

The other issue is that she only delivers at the hospital in the city. Many people come from the suburbs to deliver there as they have the best NICU and it's considered the best women's hospital in the state. But my son came very quickly and I'm nervous about delivering my next baby on the side of the highway!

I'm definitely going to stick with her for the first trimester. Then I'll weigh all of the pros and cons and decide what to do. If this is a health pregnancy and I make it past the first trimester, I'll also discuss with my son's pediatrician in terms of hospitals and NICUs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news you've heard back. Fingers crossed for your scan :D<3


----------



## Chickybaby

That's great they are giving you an early scan. I always doubt there's anything even in there till I see it haha! 

We only have one hospital in our city so its that or the birthing centre or home (hospital for me). Hope you can find a good solution for when birth time comes. 

I never heard about my numbers and didn't bother tinging. I'm happy living in ignorant bliss at the moment. Have been feeling pretty sick today and tired bit couldn't fall asleep during nap time. Also went to a walk in clinic today to get some swabs done and a urine check for some irritation I've been having, feels thrushy (sorry!) So will see what comes of that. I always get it during pregnancy bit swabs never find anything so I don't know what causes the irritation, a pessary usually helps for a while so she gave me a script for if I get desperate. 

5 weeks tomorrow (ish?) So just have to get through another week then book my scan in for the following, it's my 30th birthday the next week too so hopefully we will see a strong heartbeat for a birthday gift, going away for a but the week after so hopefully that a will make time go a bit quicker! 

How are you getting on?


----------



## Chickybaby

I'm spotting lightly again blah. I know its most likely from a vaginal exam yesterday but sucks! Very little brown/light tan colour but the back pain and twingy cramps are really freaking me out. I don't know how to get through the next 8 or so weeks. I just want to lie in bed and rest but can't blah. Things just don't feel right


----------



## faye1019

Sounds like you have lots of good distractions in your future-- a big birthday, a trip, etc. I think it's natural to feel that something is amiss after a loss. I'm still feeling the same way. I'd definitely schedule that scan for yourself to get some good piece of mind.

I'm still having those twingy cramps too. Lots of pimples. So bloated and constipated, I've already gained legit 5 pounds. And I'm pretty petite. Ah, the joys of pregnancy. :)


----------



## Chickybaby

Thanks, I need to remind myself that worrying won't change anything anyway so I should just relax a bit and enjoy, I'm doing everything I can to ensure baby is safe so it will be what it will be. 

I will schedule that scan soon for sure. 

The bloating is fabulous isn't it! I look about 6 months pregnant by the end of the day hahah. 

Thanks for being a sounding board for me! Hubby gets tired of hearing my anxious thoughts cause jes Mr positive haha helps to get it out somewhere. Xx


----------



## faye1019

How are you doing? Yes, the bloating, oh my. And for me, pregnancy acne is like out of control. It's somewhat horrid. But nothing I can do except wait it out. 6 weeks today and fatigue/morning queasiness definitely starting to ramp up. Drinking boatloads of water and prune juice yesterday does seem to be helping the constipation though. 

And of course! I love logging in to see if there's an update from you. Agreed it's hard to always burden DH and can't yet talk about it with most of friends as people don't know!


----------



## Chickybaby

I'm good. Just ticking along trying to pass the time! My nausea is up and down, only just over 5 weeks so not expecting a lot yet. The nausea is awful but I find it comforting haha. Not long till your scan! How exciting that will make it all the more real!


----------



## faye1019

Walking out the door to take DS to school today and felt a sudden wet sensation. Bright red blood. Luckily I was able to drop him with my mom for a bit. Waiting to hear from doctor.


----------



## Chickybaby

Oh no! Keep me updated as you can. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## faye1019

Wow, what a day. Scan was supposed to be tomorrow, but when I called, they wanted me to come in today. Thank god, baby had a healthy heartbeat of 104. I could see it flickering on the screen. The bleeding is due to a relatively large hematoma. I am on pelvic rest (no sex, no exercise, no heavy lifting) and they will continue to monitor it. The silver lining is I get another ultrasound in 7-10 days.

Obviously I am SO relieved to have seen a heartbeat, but I am very shaken.


----------



## Chickybaby

Oh my gosh you poor thing. What a scary day for you. Glad to hear that bubs is doing well for now. Have read about a lot of people having hematomas and them resolving. Hoping things are looking good in another week. Have a quiet restful night and look after yourself xx


----------



## faye1019

I hope so too. I was absolutely exhausted last night and feel pretty drained today too. Trying to take it easy as much as I can.

How are you!?


----------



## Chickybaby

I bet you were, what an emotionally draining time. Do try to take it easy for sure, tricky with a little one but I hope you have a good support system to help you through this next bit! 

I'm good. The odd wave of nausea to carrying degrees but not much else yet. This part of pregnancy where you can't really tell what is going on is tough. I'm having a fair bit of mucousy discharge, kinda like ewcm. Definitely had it last pregnancy but can't remember back to my pregnancy with my son. Almost seems like mucous plug? Hoping its fine. I've had swabs done so pretty sure no infection. Will book a scan in for early next week and hopefully hear from the midwife after that goes through. 

Still having good and bad days, flip flopping between being happy and convinced this is it and being shit scared and convinced its all going to come crashing down soon. One day at a time xx


----------



## faye1019

Hi Chicky. Sorry I haven't bene on in a few days. How are you doing? Did you book your scan? Are you starting to feel any calmer?

This week has been a longggg one after my scare Tuesday. Happy it's finally the weekend. Bleeding has been very light today-- I'm just wearing a liner. I hate to sound like a complainer but the pelvic rest is a bummer. I hate not being able to exercise at all as it seems to help me keep my energy up and I don't want my muscles to atrophy.

My next scan is Thursday. Hoping we hear another strong hearbeat and perhaps that the hematoma has resolved. Best case scenario! Il'l be 7 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## Chickybaby

Hey no problem. Yes booked a scan for next Thursday, initially booked it for Monday but I will only be around 6 weeks then so didn't wanna risk not seeing a heartbeat and freaking out! Thursday I should be around 6 + 4. I feel OK actually I still have moments of worry when im feeling crampy here and there, need to keep my fluids up!

Pelvic rest would be annoying. Having to go about your day in a different way is such a pain and I can see how not being able to exercise would be frustrating when its a part of your normal life. Hopefully restrictions will be lifted after a good scan Thursday!


----------



## faye1019

Thursday sounds perfect and will be nice to get scanned and dated since you're not positive about timing. I have mine Thursday too. Can't wait to commiserate together!

And yes, pelvic rest is proving to be a bummer. I am allowed to walk but it's the dead of winter here and freezing and snowy. So can't really do that. Hoping if the hematoma hasn't resolved at my Thursday scan I can discuss some other low impact options with them. But for now I'm continuing to lay low, get as much sleep as I can and eating lots of carbs. Haha.


----------



## Chickybaby

Yup definitely rest as much as you can for now. Hopefully they cab give you some options to get a little active if you can't resume normal activity. It's crazy that its so good and yuck there it is sooo freaking hot here! I've been pretty nauseous these past few days and feel so bad I'm being such a lazy mummy. Lots of book reading and puzzles. My poor boy is itchy to get out and go swimming or run around outside but it is too hot! Might try to get over to mum and Dads this afternoon for a swim before we get cabin fever! 

Can't wait till Thursday. Will be great to have a EDD, and I turn 30 on Friday so have a busy week after that. Hoping its good news so we can celebrate together!


----------



## Chickybaby

Finally heard from the midwife. I only ended up getting one hcg done and it was 900, at about 4 weeks 4 days (give or take). Had a quick google straight away to check and seems to be normal. Phew. 3 sleeps till our scan. I can't wait to get past that hurdle, then will book an actual appointment with the midwives and start our care. Pleeeeeease be it


----------



## faye1019

Glad you got your numbers back and they look good! I am also anxious for my scan later this week. Had minor bleeding again yesterday and today, which isn't anything to be alarmed by, but discouraging nonetheless. I also totally tweaked my back today carrying DS around too much. It's just impossible not to lift your toddler! It's nap time so I'm laying on a heating pad/icing it.


----------



## Chickybaby

Bleeding is never a comforting g thing to see even when we know the likely cause. Hopefully it means the hematoma will have resolved or be heading that way!

You're right its impossible to not lift your toddler. Even if its just in and out of bed/highchair/car etc its still a lot of lifting for the day. Hope your back comes right quickly!

Scan in the morning. Feeling OK about it, have been pretty nauseous and had a few of my other symptoms. Will be great to see a heartbeat and get an EDD. I won't feel truly secure until after my 9 week scan or maybe not even then but hoping I can relax a little. Have felt much more relaxed this past week even with the niggling back pain and cramps. Just trying to remind myself that whatever will be will be and worrying about it won't change that. Will update after my scab and look forward to your update after yours xxx


----------



## Chickybaby

Had our scan today. It went OK, we found out that it is twins! We are freaking out a bit haha. We did see two heartbeats but they were measuring 6w1d and 6w where as I thought we were more like 6w4d so that's a bit of a worry. One also had a slower heart Raye and the sac was a bit smaller bit she said that doesn't necessarily mean anything. Now that I know they both are in there I'm terrified of losing one or both. We go back in two weeks to check growth and viability. It just doesn't seem real. 

How did you get on?


----------



## faye1019

Omg TWINS! That's so exciting. DH is an identical twin and it's such a special relationship. Can't wait for you next scan. I bet your symptoms will start to ramp up if there's two in there!

I had my ultrasound yesterday. Baby had grown appropriately since last scan and heartbeat was strong. Hematoma is unfortunately still there and actually a bit bigger. I go back on Wednesday for my first official prenatal appointment with my doctor. The nurse practitioner did give me the okay to try some light low impact exercise. She said to just watch for any bleeding increase. I'll give it a go this weekend. We're expecting a snow storm tonight so will likely be stuck inside.


----------



## Chickybaby

It's exciting but I'm a but freaked out! I want them both to be OK and male of but the reality of two newborns is pretty scary! We will be fine though. Hope they've grown and things are looking good in two weeks. 

My husband has identical twin brothers, they don't get along though. Most twins seem super close though.

Glad baby is growing well and appears strong. That sicks the hematoma appears to have gotten a bit bigger. Will they keep a closer eye on you because of it?


----------



## faye1019

I'm not sure if they will. Up until now I've just been seen by the ultrasound sonographer and a nurse practitioner. On Wednesday when I see my OB, I imagine I'll know a bit more. I hate to complain, but it's just such a bummer to have to stay some sedentary. Between the bleeding and my back going out, I feel like a slug. And the fact that it's the dead of winter doesn't help as I can't even get out for fresh air. We got like 8 inches of snow here!

Could they tell if babies were identical or fraternal at this point?! Eek! So excited for you.


----------



## Chickybaby

Will be good to talk to your OB and see what they think. I don't blame you for getting frustrated, the weather won't be helping at all. My mood is always lower in winter, it sucks being cooped up and we don't even get snow! 

They're separate so most likely fraternal, I'm happy they're in separated sacs as thats the least risky type. I'm getting really excited now. I just hope everything goes OK. The fact they were measuring behind has me a little worried but trying to remind myself that I'm not 100 percent on O date and there is a margin of error with these things... Fingers crossed. I feel like absolute crap so that's reassuring haha.

We told my in laws today. They're thrilled after having twins themselves, I thought my FIL would have some negative comments about how hard it is/will be but they were super positive. We are only telling our parents at this stage and surprising everyone else later.


----------



## faye1019

Agreed. And I've already gained 5 pounds... I only weigh 110 so 5 pounds is kind of a lot. I just feel like a big old slug! I did try out the elliptical for 30 minutes today. I was huffing and puffing but haven't seen any bleeding so hope I'm okay!

I am literally so excited for you! How wonderful that you shared the news with your in-laws. I actually haven't told ours yet-- we're waiting for our appointment on Wednesday. My parents have known for a few weeks and DH's twin brother and wife know.


----------



## Chickybaby

We're away for a few days and had a busy day yesterday walking a lot. I knew I was pishing myself too hard and this morning I had some bright red blood mixed in with mucousy cm. I'm so upset. It feels like exactly what happened last time. Mucousy blood every time I did too much. Trying to get in for a scan tomorrow. I don't want to have scans every 5 seconds but I'm so anxious. I'm especially worried that there will be no reassurance as last time everything was perfect till it wasn't. I feel sick. O need both these babies to be ok


----------



## faye1019

Oy, I'm just reading this. So stressful, I'm sorry. Were you able to get in for a scan? Please keep me posted.


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi! Yes had a scan this morning. All good. Babies have caught up to what I thought I was so measuring 7w4d today. Exactly on track for when I thought I ovulated. Good heart rates. 140 something and 150 something. She said there might be some bleeding but wasn't sure. Finished by saying they'll either stick or they won't which was lovely.... Pft. She said for now they look beautiful though. I'm hopeful bit nervous still. Taking it easy, midwife on the 5th then will get another scan between 9 and 10 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed. How are you?


----------



## faye1019

Oh good! But what a weird/insensitive statement! Was that the midwife doing the scan? Nice that you'll get another in a few weeks.

I was back at the doctor today. They gave me official due date of September 5, so I think only a few days off from you. Baby looked good. Hematoma seems to have gotten smaller and she was confident it would absorb into pregnancy. She doesn't want to keep monitoring it and even okayed me exercising again. 

Next step now is scheduling chromosomal testing and don't think I'll have another scan until 12 weeks. Seems like a ways away considering I've already had 3...!


----------



## Chickybaby

No we go to specialist ultrasound places so was the radiographer. You strike the odd strange one. In my last pregnancy one told me to come back the following week if i was still having bleeding as 'everything can be fine one day and not the next'. So lovely haha as of you don't already know that! Hearing it is so not helpful! 

Glad the hematoma appears to be shrinking, excellent that she thinks it is a non issue and you can get back to normal. 

What kind of testing do you get done? We have a blood test and the 12 week nuchal scan but the blood test isn't anywhere near as thorough as the NIPT tests you guys are offered. Will you be finding out the gender?


----------



## faye1019

I'll do the NIPT test. Thankfully we have really good insurance and it won't be outrageously expensive. I actually did it with DS when it was brand new. We also do the 12-week nuchal scan to follow up on the blood work.

I don't find out the gender! I feel like there are very few people on these boards who don't, so I'm in the minority. We didn't find out with DS and it works for us. It's definitely tempting to find out, but I found the temptation wore off the more pregnant I got. It made labor very motivating and was a very fun surprise. I do feel like if I were having twins I might find out though, because there'd just be so much planning involved. Haha. Will you find out?


----------



## Chickybaby

Haha go you! I know a hand full of people who don't find out. It is really exciting I have a cousin who is a good friend having a baby next month and she doesn't know, definitely adds to the excitement! 

We will find out. We did with our son too, I'm impatient haha. We always thought if we had a girl next and went for number 3 wed leave that one a surprise as we would already have one of each. If this works out though we won't be having any more. It dawned on me the other day that I will never get to do the surprise thing. Don't think I can wait though! We are also planning on doing a cheesy gender reveal where we surprise everyone with the fact that its twins.


----------



## faye1019

How are you doing?! Sorry I've been MIA. DS turned 2 today! And we're having a MAJOR cold spell here.... it will be colder here than in Antarctica tomorrow. We're projected to break records. Going to be a LONG few days. Thankfully DH is working from home.


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi! Wow 2 how are you feeling about that? We're a few months of 2 and I can't believe it. Its gone so fast! Is your boy becoming very headstrong and testing the boundaries like mine!? Haha he is testing the limits in big ways at the moment. Hello terrible twos! Neat seeing his personality come out though. 

Wow that sounds freezing. Must be hard being stuck inside with conditions like that, we've been inside a bit too but for the opposite reason. We ate going through a heat wave and it is so unbearable. Record highs here after a relatively mild summer. We did get out to The beach yesterday which was so nice! Sleeping has been a challenge and I'm hoping that's just from the heat although in reality I can't remember the last time he slept through. On top of nighttime bathroom visits and insomnia in exhausted! 

Have been pretty nauseas with the odd good day here and there its comforting but hard. Hoping mum can have DS one night so I can get some rest! Midwife next Tuesday. Excited to get The ball rolling. 

How are you? I trust that the quiet time means the pregnancy has been uneventful for the last few days (yay).

Keep warm!


----------



## faye1019

Yes, agreed on 2! He is definitely starting to be more defiant. He's generally very physical and active. It's funny because he was the most chill infant and very late to meet many of his gross motor milestones for the first 18 months. He has certainly changed! His language is also exploding more and more everyday so it's pretty cool to see. He's quite the little man! When is your son's birthday?

Literally an hour after I posted on Tuesday, DS started vomiting. Then yesterday I got it. It's been quite a 48 hours over here! Glad that the stomach flu and the super cold temps seem to be behind us, yikes. We also suffered a frozen pipe which sent dirty laundry water flying all over this morning. I sure could use a big glass of wine... alas!

All has been quiet on the pregnancy front. No bleeding for over a week no, so that's wonderful. Obviously still lots of nerves as I won't be back at the doctors now for a few more weeks. So no new updates. Just have to pray that all continues to develop.

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Chickybaby

Ugh when it rains it pours hey! Hate stomach bugs, cringe at the thought of dealing with that any time let alone while pregnant! Glad it seems to be behind you now. 

He is two in may. Has always been a mover, met a lot of his milestones super early, apart from walking haha he waited till 1 for that and I am so thankful! He is a real chatter box too, although he is supper active and would rather be outside than in I am so happy that he is happy to sit and draw or read for hours. That is saving me at the moment!

He is at my parents place tonight for a sleep over. He has never stayed with anyone but me so I hope it goes alright, I also hope I sleep and don't spend the night worrying. So looking forward to a proper sleep in! 

That's great that you haven't had any more bleeding. This part is tough isn't it? When you just have to trust that everything is going OK. I'm feeling good and hopeful but nervous too, just trying to get through each day at this stage. 

Xx


----------



## faye1019

Amen to that! And poor DH. He is in Las Vegas this weekend with friends for the Superbowl. He came down with the bug a few hours after arriving and was vomiting all night in his hotel room. Thankfully he made a quick recovery.

Hope the sleepover went well and you got some much needed rest! 

And agreed. My nausea has basically disappeared, though I really had very little with DS's pregnancy. Breasts still hurt a lot and I do have a bit of a bump-- I think. I just HOPE everything is going well. I can't even imagine what I'll do if I go for that 12 week appointment and something is wrong. I can't even think about it...

Thankfully we are heading out of town to warmer weather later this week to visit my in-laws. Will be nice to relax a bit in warmer temps.

Hope you had a nice weekend!


----------



## Chickybaby

Sleepover went great. I still woke up to wee and early in the morning bit was so nice to get up make a cup of tea and just sit haha. 

I'm still feeling yuck, worse now. I vomited last night which is a first for me. Midwife tomorrow but only 9 weeks 2 days so insure of she'll try hear heartbeats. Looking forward to seeing her though. I didn't make it that far last time so feels significant some how!

I am just hoping too! Finding out something had gone wrong now would near kill me I think but I try to not let those thoughts enter my mind too often. 

Enjoy your time away! Xx


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi there! Hope you are enjoying your time away and all is well. 

I've had my first midwife appointment. Pretty boring just lots of questions about my medical history etc. Don't go back now till half way through march which seems like ages away, have our 12 week scan in between though so that should hopefully make time go a little quicker! 

Its a bit odd as they're a practice of 6 midwives and you deal with all of them, not what I'm used to and not how its usually done but they're so close to my house so have gone for the convenience. Hope I don't regret it! Will be seeing and ob later in the pregnancy too. 

She didn't listen to the heartbeats and said they wouldn't attempt it till after 12 weeks so that sucked but I had an ultrasound a few days later and all looking good still. Heart rates and growth exactly the same for both so that's excellent. Fingers crossed it continues. 

One of my BIL's has started being annoying insisting I'm pregnant because I didn't drink when we got together the other day. Its annoying, they all know about our loss so I would think they would be more respectful. I mean what if I wasn't pregnant, that would be so hurtful. And even so it's our news to share when we choose not to be pulled from is when we're not ready. We've got a family thing tonight so will see how that goes. 

Hope you're doing well! Not long till 12 weeks! Xxx


----------



## faye1019

Sorry to be so MIA... we are back from Florida. We had a great trip. What a buzzkill to return to the horrible Chicago weather. I have lived here my whole life but I swear this winter may kill me.... Not sure if I told you but we are renovating a house right now so my parents are graciously letting us live in a tiny apartment that they normally rent out. It's right next to their house so it's great to have them nearby but living in 600 square feet with a toddler is really starting to get to me. Especially in this weather when we're cooped up inside.

So glad to hear that all looked/sounded good and that babies are measuring on track and at the same point. What a relief! 12-weeks must be coming up, no? And NO THANKS on your BIL. Seriously, agreed that you'd think he'd show a bit more restraint given what you experience. Agreed it is your news to share.

I am 11-weeks today. Lots of nerves since haven't had an ultrasound in 3-ish weeks but plugging along and feeling decent. I did the bloodwork for the NIPT yesterday so hopefully will have results within a week. And have my 12-week nuchal ultrasound on Wednesday. So. much. waiting.

Can't wait to hear about you're doing.


----------



## Chickybaby

I'm so glad you had a wonderful trip! The good weather does sound pretty miserable. Its the opposite here, not and so dry. Living in a small place with a toddler is difficult, its especially hard to keep it tidy I find (we live in a small 2 bed place). Thankfully we have a large out door space so that helps. Not sire what we will do once the twins arrive though. We could make it work with one baby but not sure we can with two... Oh well plenty of time to work that out! 

Exciting that your 12 week scab is next week! Its my favourite scan for sure. I hate the beginning bit when there is so long between appointments and so Much waiting, hard to believe everything is OK in there! Hopefully things will move a bit faster once we get past that point. 

Yup BIL is a tool. He's very immature and all about him buy never mind it is what it is. He hasn't said anything to me thankfully as o would probably turn around and snap at him.

I'm a few days shy of 11 weeks. Have had a crappy week with a stomach big/food poisoning which really knocked me around and a horrific night with my boy when he was constipated and just crying all night until he could go! Poor thing seems mostly back to normal now, just focusing on fibre and fluids. I did have a bit of a bleed after all of this which freaked me out. It was light and didn't last long but after last time o was on edge so we got a quick scan done. All fine, babies look great, wriggling around with little legs and arms moving away. They're starting to look like little people now! Can't wait to see them again in a week and a half.

That's about it here, just trying to get through the next few weeks and hoping second tri will bring some relief from the nausea and tiredness before I get too enormous to do much. 

Xxx


----------



## faye1019

Agreed on the outdoor space being the saving grace. If we could just play in the yard! We got more snow this weekend. It's becoming comical...

Got the results from the NIPT this AM and all was clean. 12-week nuchal scan on Wednesday morning and then hopefully can breathe a sigh of relief. Was definitely very excited to get the results so quickly. Glad I insisted on doing the blood work separately. 

How are you doing!?


----------



## Chickybaby

Congratulations on great results. No doubt scan will be fab too. Hope you feel more relaxed after! Have you told many people yet or will you announce after the scan? 

I'm good. Just had a tiny bit of spotting but it was after a full on morning, a BM and I feel a bit thrushy (sorry!) So I'm just putting it down to being because of all that. Not too worried after seeing the babies only a few days ago. Also call me crazy but I swear I am feeling some little movements now too so that is reassuring. 

12 week scan on Monday. Can't wait to get that done. We won't get the results officially untill my next appointment with the midwives (unless it comes back high risk) but will be told the measurements and given an indication on the day. Will most likely leave it a week or so after that before telling anyone. Just family and friends, we don't publicly announce. Its getting hard to hide though so looking forward to sharing our news.


----------



## faye1019

We've told most of our immediate family (parents and siblings) and I've told a few of my closest girlfriends. But that's it. I'll share the news with others after the scan goes well (HOPEFULLY) but we also don't do an announcement on social media or anything.

Glad you're generally feeling good. And I imagine it's very hard to keep it a secret. I remember when my sister-in-law was pregnant with twins, she was legit in maternity shirts by 12 weeks! It was impossible for her to keep it a secret.

Remind me, what testing are you doing? NIPT isn't super accessible in NZ, right?


----------



## Chickybaby

Yup I'm pretty huge already haha I was big with my son so I'm a bit nervous about how big I will get this time! Its such a short time though in the grand scheme of things so I'm happy to get big and uncomfortable for two healthy babes. 

We do a blood test and the nuchal scan, I'm not sure what exactly they test in your blood but those results, your scan results and age, and height etc. are used to work out a risk factor for chromosome issues. It's just a risk analysis so not diagnostic at all and I don't think its as in depth as the NIPT you guys do. My risk was really low with DS do hoping its not too much higher this time. I think in general if you don't hear anything in the week after it should mean things are OK. 

I'm feeling ready to get into second tri, still feeling sock and tired and have this horrible taste in my mouth blah. Trying not to complain though and enjoy it, this will be my last pregnancy most likely do want to enjoy ad much as possible.


----------



## faye1019

Yes! But you can do it! My sister-in-law is less than 100 lbs and 4'8" inches. Tiny. And she carried twins to 36 weeks. The human body is a miraculous vessel. 

We had our 12-week nuchal scan this morning and everything looked great. Baby was very active-- we saw it swallowing, moving it's fingers, kicking around, etc. It was incredible. All test results and measurements looked great. I will say that finally today I feel some relief and just a rush of joy. Excited to hopefully sit back and enjoy this pregnancy now.


----------



## Chickybaby

Eeeek congratulations! Such a huge milestone to get past. So happy that all is looking good and you feel you can embrace and enjoy this pregnancy more! Time will start to fly now xxx


----------



## faye1019

Thank you! Has been nice to finally feel like I can share about my miscarriage with some of my friends now that I've confirmed a healthy pregnancy.

Treated myself to a new pair of roomier leggings and a few looser tops today. Still not ready to bust out the maternity, but need to start putting away some of my tighter clothes that aren't going to cut it anymore!

Are you starting to feel any better? Hope so.


----------



## Chickybaby

Isn't it funny how being pregnant again makes it feel OK to share more about loss? I think I will feel the same. Most people know about ours but I think I will be more open and more comfortable about talking about that pregnancy and how the loss affected and is still effecting me.

I still feel pretty crappy. Have been feeling a touch better but still having food aversions and threw up brushing my teeth a few days ago so definitely still a bit blah. I just can't get rid of this revolting taste in my mouth.

I can't find a lot of maternity stuff! So frustrating will need to have a clean out and find it. I for none of my pants! 

12 week scan in the morning. Had a horrible nightmare about it last night bit hoping for the best. Will update you after.


----------



## Chickybaby

Scan this morning went great. Babies looking fantastic. Wriggling away with strong heartbeats, won't get my risk factor back until I see my midwife which is ages away but the sonographer said she saw nothing of concern. We will give it a week and then tell people, if anything comes back high risk we will be notified over the next week. 

I still feel a bit nervous but hopefully all goes well from here. Great milestone to get through. It feels like that's all pregnancy is sometimes, checking the next box or making it to the next milestone and hoping for the best. 

Oh and vomited again on my way home from the scan so don't think I'm getting the magic 12 weeks no more sickness haha! Can't complain though, worth it to see both babies doing well.


----------



## faye1019

So glad to hear your scan went well. How wonderful that we've both made it to 12 weeks. Remind me, what's your due date? I imagine you'll deliver before that, but just for reference. I am SO excited for you. When will you be able to find out the gender?


----------



## Chickybaby

Thank you! We're getting excited now. Due the 8th of Sept but expecting them around mid august? I don't know though haha hoping to jeep them in until 36/37 weeks. We will find out The genders after our 20 week scan. Not too long of a wait now really. Excited for that, we're not letting people know its twins till then so will see how that goes... I'm already about as big as I was at 18 weeks with my son... 

It seems like not that long ago we were both frustrated waiting for a positive opk haha. Crazy that it happened for us both around the same time! What is your due date? I think your about a week ahead of me? 

Its started cooling down here and feels very much like we are coming into autumn. I'm soo ready for it this year haha. It has been a very hot, dry summer and I'm over it! (Watch me complain about the cold and rain in a few months!)


----------



## faye1019

So you're only due 3 days after me and I bet will deliver before me! Mine got changed based on my first ultrasound though now baby is measuring with a due date of 8/31 so we'll see if they change it.

But agreed, it's crazy how we both ended up here. And you with twins!


----------



## Chickybaby

Hey. How are you doing? I'm going OK over here. Still nauseous and tired but improving. We have told most people now, everyone is excited. I'm still nervous. I think it being twins makes me worry more, I can feel one of them move fairly frequently bit barely feel the other. Anterior vs posterior placenta maybe? I dunno. Midwife in a few days so hopefully will hear both heartbeats. 

My son has a fever today and is a bit lethargic and grouchy but not too bad. I find being pregnant with a child so nerve racking I'm always scared I'm going to catch something that will hurt The babies! Trying to chill out though and realise I am not the first women in the world to have a baby, the risks are low and I need to be there for my boy so it is what it is. 

Not much else going on here, its crazy how sore and tired I am by the end of the day already. I think the next 5 or so months are going to test me! 

Will update after our next appointment. 

Hope you are well and enjoying the sweet spot of pregnancy!


----------



## faye1019

We've been hanging in over here. Winter finally seems to be winding down. It's staying light out later and the snow is finally melting. So looking forward to getting back outside.

DH took DS to visit his family over the weekend so I had a few days to myself. Long story, but I was supposed to go with them but ended up staying home with our dog who couldn't come with. He's totally fine though. It was quite luxurious. Of course DS came home with a cold so we've been laying low this week. Poor little buddy but he seems to be on the mend. Agreed I'm paranoid to catch it! Having a cold when you're pregnant is miserable.

I can only imagine how sore and tired you are! Are you finding you're gaining a lot of weight with twins? Carrying around all that extra weight is tough. Definitely looking forward to the reassurance of feeling this baby move. I have anterior placenta, according to my OB, so she said may be a bit before I can feel the baby kick. Ugh! Would be nice to get that reassurance.


----------



## Chickybaby

A weekend alone sounds like pure Bliss right now! Haha may be a few years till I get one of those! Might have to enlist the grandparents over the next few months to get the odd night off.

Hope your DS is recovered bow and you didn't end up with a cold! Yes being sick while pregnant is so unfair! 

Midwife this morning was fine. She found the heartbeats easily thank goodness. A huge relief to hear them both and get that reassurance. Back in 4 weeks and will book in our anatomy scan after that. Still waiting to heat from obstetrics at the hospital but that may not happen for a while, think its the second half of your pregnancy they really want to keep an eye on. Will be strange going from these months with hardly any contact to heaps of extra ultrasounds and appointments. Its all a bit unknown at the moment but I'm feeling positive about it all for now. 

It is so much more reassuring when you can feel the baby moving each day, as long as they keep doing it haha. I remember prodding DS to get him to wriggle haha.

I bet you are looking forward to some nice weather after the winter you have had. I can't wait till it cools down! It doesn't snow or get that cold here though. 

Oh I don't think I've gained much yet. I lost a bit while I was being sick and not eating much, its starting to come on now again though. I feel huge by the end of the day. My uterus is already just below my belly button, its a bit scary hahah


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi there, not sure if you still check in here. 

We just had our anatomy scan, anatomy all good but one baby measuring small and blood flow not ideal. I had been told some of this at a scan last week and I'm so scared. They won't do much at the moment as I'm so early I feel very confused. I can feel a lot of movement from baby b but not much from little baby a. At this stage I don't know if I will be bringing home two babies, one baby or no babies


----------



## faye1019

Chicky-- Haven't been on in weeks but have been thinking about you. Life has been very hectic, but I can update you on that some other time. Ugh, I am sorry to hear this update. Did they have any sense of what might be causing this? What are the next steps? PLEASE keep posted and I will be checking in on you regularly. Praying that all is fine for you and those little babes. xoxo


----------



## Chickybaby

I don't know much. I've only heard bits from the ultrasound person and haven't heard from my midwife at all. She did show me the blood flow on a chart and for baby a it has been consistently abnormal. The blood flow through the brain show that baby is currently coping but I can't help bit feel uneasy about it. She said they're not too worried yet but I'm not sure if that's because it's so early or what. I'm angry I'm not being told much. I feel helpless. As far as what's causing it. Who knows? I think its most likely because they're twins, maybe The placenta didn't implant as well as it should of? If it was anemia or diabetes I think they'd both be struggling. But I don't know. I'm just reading and spiraling down into a dark hole of fear. Will ring the midwife after easter and ask to talk to them, repeat scan to check growth on Friday. I just feel so shocked. My son was 8lbs 8. I never expected to have trouble growing them and I feel like such a failure. 

In other news we found out that baby a is a girl and baby b is a boy. Our families all no that we are expecting twins now and are so excited. I haven't shared that we are having issues. Its just a waiting game now and it sucks. I keep trying to have hope and remain positive but things just don't feel right. 

Thanks for checking in. That was probably very rambly but it feels hood to get it out. My husband is just so excited and positive and I just feel broken. 

Will update once I talk to someone in a few days. XXX

I hope you're getting on OK, do tell me what you've been up to too.


----------



## faye1019

Thanks for your update. And so exciting that you'll be having a boy and a girl! That seems like a great dynamic-- less competition, etc. Its definitely encouraging that baby A is currently "coping" and that she said they're not worried yet. I feel like if they were her reaction would have been quite different/they would have sent you straight to the hospital. Either way it is very disconcerting and I am so sorry. I hope you've been able to get some additional answers and get good news. But I have a good feeling for you. And honestly, in just a few weeks those babies will be at a stage where if worst case they needed you to deliver, they'd have an excellent chance. A colleague of mine just had twin girls at 25 weeks and they are doing great. Obviously NOT the best case scenario but just a thought. I really do feel in my heart that you'll be bringing two babies home. And I wouldn't just say that if I didn't mean it.

I had my anatomy scan yesterday. All looked fine and the ultrasound tech helped us capture a bunch of 3D images of babies face. I really think it's a girl, but we won't know until delivery. I feel so big-- bump is WAY bigger than it was at this stage with DS. OB said that's normally and it should slow down around 28 weeks. I am already up like 15 pounds which is a bit scary, but really nothing I can do about it.

I'm not sure if I've mentioned to you that since I had DS, we moved about 20 miles from my OB/the hospital she delivers at. I considered switching doctors but after my miscarriage and how supportive they were with the beginning of this pregnancy being a bit scary, I just didn't want to. DS came very quickly and there's concern that I wouldn't make it to the hospital this time. We started discussing this with her at yesterday's appointment and she said that inducing at 39 weeks might be a good option for me. There's also a "Plan B" of going to a closer hospital, but the hospital she delivers at is the best in the area and has the highest rated NICU. I am SO nervous about having this baby on the highway stuck in traffic. Oh well, just have to see how it all unfolds. 

PLEASE keep me posted! xoxo


----------



## Chickybaby

Thank you so much! Its actually really nice to hear you have a good feeling about things. I do too for the most part just a nagging in the back of my brain full of "what ifs,". 

I spoke to the midwives and they're not concerned at all. I told them I felt like I wasn't going to end up with two babies at the end of this and she very confidently said that I would. I know they can't predict the future but her confidence made me feel better. 

We had a follow up scan today and things are holding steady. Blood flow to baby girl remains abnormal but the Doppler of her brain is fine and as long as it stays that way we are OK. I also feel better about her size after getting some more info. She is smaller at 3 days behind out gestation but the reason the difference between them is so large (1week) is because he is 4 days ahead. So 3 days behind doesn't sound so bad. And the fact that the gap between them hasn't gotten any bigger yet makes me think they're currently growing at the same rate.

Its going to be a long few months but we're taking it one day at a time. I can feel them both from the outside now so I'm focusing on that and trying to trust the process. We have an ob appointment next week at the hospital so it will be good to get their opinion and see what the plan is from here on out and whether they want me referred to maternal fetal medicine or not. It feels bizarre, things were so straight forward with my son and this just feels surreal. I'm doing better than I was last week though. 

Current plan is to wait and watch, midwife is happy for me to drop in any time to listen to them if I'm worried which is nice. Also just trying to up my protein and fluids and lie on my left aide as much as possible with plenty of rest throughout the day (easy with a 2 year old haha).

So glad your anatomy scan went well, will that be your last peak at baby this pregnancy? Seeing them 3d must be amazing, we don't do that here and it looks so cool. Exciting to guess the gender will be interesting to see if you are right! 

The bump definitely pops quickly second time around! I'm sure it feels bigger too running around after a toddler. I'm already having trouble bending or getting up off the floor but obviously that's to be expected with two in there! 

I do remember you mentioning being unsure whether you should continue Care with your doc, sound like you have a good relationship with her and trust her so I can totally see why you have chosen to remain under her care. I think seeing what happens will be beat, try not to stress too much about it! Things may be totally different this time. Fingers crossed! 

I'm going out with my sister, niece and mum next week to see "Cats" so that should be fun, then I think my parents are going to look after our boy for a night so me and hubby can have some time and do something fun. Its been a tough few weeks so looking forward to having some run activities planned to pass the time.

I hope everything else is going well for you. Does your little boy seem to understand there is a new baby coming? Is he excited? 

I will keep in touch with how our appointment goes next week. Xxx


----------



## faye1019

Glad to hear that things are sounding positive-- from midwife and scans! Are you being told to take it really easy? When is your OB appointment next week? Also, SO reassuring that you can pop into listen anytime you're feeling nervous. So nice of her to offer that.

Unless there are complications, the anatomy scan is the last major ultrasound. They do one at the end to check that baby is head down, but it's bedside and you really can't see much.

We actually haven't officially spoken to DS about this baby. He can tend to be a bit obsessive and I don't want to tell him too early and then have him thinking about it/asking constantly. He also will have another big life change before (hopefully!) this baby comes. We have been renovating a house since last summer and it should be done before baby comes. We're hoping to move this summer, so I feel like he has to tackle that transition first. What about your son?

Keep me posted!


----------



## Chickybaby

The midwife actually rang me after that scan which freaked me out haha. They don't normally do that unless there is an issue. Turns out growth has jumped up for them both, baby girl was sitting really low on about 5% but is up to 26% and baby boy has jumped way up to 92%. So the fact they're both growing still is positive she said. But the abnormal Doppler is a concern. She said the doctors will discuss this with me in more detail, I'm not sire what to think. Its stressful but in other ways I just feel like it is what it is and all I can do is advocate for myself, ask questions and then trust in the process and hope for the best. I have good days and bad days. 

Appointment is on Wednesday (Monday here now) first thing, looking forward to getting there opinion and making a plan. I have a science background and on all about plans and numbers and details. 

We then go back to the midwife a week later and most likely another scan, I'm not sure what the plan will be. If things were normal I would get scanned monthly but wouldn't be surprised if its fortnightly now. 

It's the same here, usually the anatomy scan is the last unless they have any worries. I had one extra after with my son to check growth because I was measuring big. All fine though. I thought extra scan would be fun but this time around they're not. They just make me more aware that something could go wrong at any minute. 

These babies have been stressing me out The last few days barely moving. Thankfully had some decent movements from them both over the last 24 hours. I think I keep expecting huge movements because I'm so big. I keep forgetting I'm only 21 weeks. 

Our boy is aware that there are two babies on mummy's tummy. A boy and a girl and he knows which side each one is on and will kiss my belly but I don't think he understands what that means really haha. I think he's in for a shock.! I spend a lot of time with him and am quite soft with lots of cuddles in the middle of the night and things. Not sure how he will handle having my attention split, he's just started getting jealous over the past few weeks. He will adjust though im sure and love having two little buddies. 

How exciting about the upcoming move! That will be so nice to get in and settles in your own apace before baby arrives. 

Will keep in touch


----------



## faye1019

Thinking about you today (it's Wednesday here). Hope your appointment went well and you got some additional information/guidance. Please update me when you can.


----------



## Chickybaby

Appointment yesterday. It wasn't great. They're pretty concerned and have told us that we may lose the small twin. I already knew this but its the first time it's actually been said to us. They're particularly concerned because it has happened so early on in the pregnancy. Being referred to MFM and hopefully will see the over the next week. We will have to travel a few hours away for this appointment and it will include an in depth ultrasound and they should be able to give us more information and come up with a plan. At the moment the plan is weekly scans to check fluid and blood flow and growth scans every two weeks.

We met with the midwife after and she told us what would happen with a few different scenarios and has told me to pack a bag in case we end up in an emergency situation at the hospital and I have to be air lifted to another city with better care (our hospital doesn't have a NICU just a SCBU). It was all very overwhelming but I'm glad I now know what happens if I go into labour early and they need to be given special care. 

I've been told to monitor movement closely (which is difficult at 21 week, still having quieter days) and call or go in if im concerned at all. Also have been told to not over exert myself and try to relax as much as possible. 

I'm terrified. I don't feel strong enough to go through any of this. The waiting is painful and the weeks are dragging along slowly. The unknown scares me, going through all of this for a good outcome is fine. I can do that. It's the waiting for something terrible to happen that scares me. I don't even know how to get through the next few months let alone the possible time in hospital and away from my boy. I'm trying not to get too ahead of myself and just concentrate on each day but phew its tough.

So we are back to waiting with very few answers. Ultrasound on Tuesday, i've always loved getting scans done buy I hate them now. I just lie there holding my breath waiting for bad news. Hope we see MFM quickly so we have a better idea of what to expect. Next milestone is 24 weeks. Once they're viable everyone will care a bit more.

Good news is they have strong heart rates currently and I can feel them moving a fair bit throughout the day. Its also great we ate getting seen by the experts and monitored closely. I feel confident that if they can be saved they will be. We are doing all that we can xxx


----------



## faye1019

Wow. I imagine it was so difficult hearing them say that. I pray that is not the case and that you bring home two beautiful babies in a few months. And ugh the added stress of having to travel for the MFM appointment. How far away is the closest hospital with a NICU? Are there few hospitals in NZ with them? 

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I hope you get some good news on Tuesday, or at the least, some more information about next steps. It does sound like you are receiving excellent care and guidance and your team is doing all that they can.

Thinking about you and sending all the full-term baby vibes across the globe.


----------



## Chickybaby

Thanks for the good vibes! Having a rough day today, I'm terrified when I don't feel her moving much. Its exhausting already and has only been a few weeks. The next few months will be tiring. I just hope we make it through the other side one way or another. 

The hospital I would go to is about an hour and a half drive away. So not that far (everything is close here). So I imagine the helicopter trip would be pretty quick. We will find out more about that when we see MFM I guess. Our major cities all have decent NICUs but the city I live in is pretty small and the SCBU can only handle babies as early as 32 weeks, give or take depending on how they're doing. Since we're having twins and she is smaller it's unlikely we would stay here even at that gestation.

No word on our MFM appointment yet. Hoping it will be next week though to get a better idea of the plan. Hopeful the news on Tuesday will be good. Hopefully she is continuing to grow and things haven't gotten worse so far. I can't believe its only been 4 weeks since we found out there was a potential problem. 

Its hard to just trust the doctors and midwives with the lives of your children but that's all we can do at the moment. I have left a message with the midwives letting them know we haven't heard from MFM so hopefully will hear on Monday what the plan is. Busy week next week, I'm meant to be resting but fins keeping busy is so much better for my mental health. I'm not over exerting myself at all but can't just lie around feeling sorry for myself. Blah the unknown is the worst bit, it could still all be fine or pur whole world could come crashing down at any minute. Xx


----------



## faye1019

Hope you are hanging in. I'm sorry for going MIA again. We ended up very suddenly having to put our beloved English bulldog down last Monday. He had been acting a bit strangely for the past week or so, but we'd chalked it up to him just getting older. Then on Monday he started vomiting repeatedly and his breathing was very labored. He passed out and fell off of our bed and I rushed him to the vet. They suspected pneumonia and we transferred him to the animal hospital for oxygen therapy. By the afternoon his condition was worsening and they discovered a giant mass in his chest. We made the difficult decision to put him down as he was suffering mightily and was in danger of heart failure/cardiac arrest. He was our first-born, almost 10 and a huge part of our family. We are heartbroken and I just finally feel like I'm coming up for air today.

How are you doing? Have had your appointment with MFM? Praying for all good news from you.


----------



## Chickybaby

I am so sorry for your loss. The loss of a pet is so heartbreaking they are 100 percent a part of the family and losing them hurts so bad. Xx 

Don't worry about it when you can't check in at all, especially when you have so much going on. I appreciate the comments when you can :) 

I'm doing OK. Have had another ultrasound which showed no change which is great (things don't appear to be getting worse). Our little girl was supper active during it too which is an excellent sign that she is currently doing well. This could change but at the moment things are progressing as well as they can. 

Movement has been excellent t other than the past few days they've felt quieter but I have been busy with my DS's birthday and things so just putting it down to that.

I have also had the most horrific experience with a toothache. I was trying to do the right thing and go to the dentist to get a tooth looked at which had some mild discomfort in it when I bit down in it. After he did some work on it, it became so incredibly painful I've bow been back twice and gone to the doctors and it seems to be coming right. What a nightmare, just hoping it doesn't flare up again after I finish the antibiotics I got... Sometimes it feels like it is one thing after another! 

Have our MFM appointment tomorrow so heading out of town tonight just hubby and I. Nervous but also feel ready to get some insight into where we go from here. Sounds pretty straightforward just meet with the specialist, in depth scan and then review the results and make a plan... Everyone has different opinions on how bigger deal it is so will be great to talk to the specialist experts.

We have a follow up at our local hospital next week and back to the midwives the week after. Bright side is that the weekly scans and appointments are making time go rather quickly. 

Have been having loads of braxton Hicks contractions so will ask them to look at me cervix at the scan and check its not shortening at all. I can't believe I'm only just over 23 weeks. These last few weeks have made this feel like the longest pregnancy in history. 

Hope things are as good as can be expected with you. How is your house coming along? Any proposed date for moving in? Keep on touch when you can and I will update you after our appointment tomorrow. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## faye1019

Just checking in to hear how your appointment was. And oh my goodness, so sorry to hear about the toothache. Just what you need... not! Hopefully that's all resolved now.

I'm hanging in. We are having a lot of drama with our house right now. We have an insane neighbor who has been an issue since we started drawing up plans for the house in the fall. She is basically harassing us because some of her trees were damaged by our construction. But they are hanging over her fence onto our property so it's a bit ridiculous. She calls the city constantly to complain and managed to get our work site shut down. She's also started calling the police on us. It's stressful and horrible. We were looking forward to having a nice relationship with our new neighbors and she is just awful. Plus we're under a time crunch because of my pregnancy and when we're shut down the guys can't work. Ugh.


----------



## Chickybaby

Hey our appointment was actually pretty good. A very in depth scan checking that the anatomy is all normal (all appears fine) and growth and blood flow. It's a scary place to go when you're lead into a room with couches and several boxes of tissues, what a shitty job telling people bad news about their babies all day. 

Anyway the scan showed that the blood flow through the cord of twin A is indeed abnormal (high resistance) but the blood flow through the brain and liver is currently fine. We also found out for aire that of the two umbilical arteries only one of them is abnormal and the other is fine. It is also only just abnormal. 

Growth continues to be an issue but isn't as bad as they thought. There is a 24% discrepancy between them and they don't like to see it above 20%. Baby girl also had less fluid around her but still normal which is apparently what they would expect. 

The doctor told us things could be Much worse and that with how it is looking at the moment she would be extremely surprised to see us deliver before 30 weeks, but we will have a cut off of 36 weeks instead of 37. She said its definite ply still a high risk pregnancy but didn't seem to think it was crazy bad.

The plan going forward Is a scan for fluid and blood flow each week and growth biweekly. I will also being getting an ob to follow my care more closely, we then go back to MFM in 6 weeks (sooner if need be) and the plan may change then. Hopefully if we end up delivering early we will have time to get steroid shots done and possibly a magnesium drip. They will also most likely come appoinsection. 

Hopefully nothing deteriorates over the next 6 weeks at least and we can get back to MFM at almost 30 weeks, I will feel much more comfortable after that point I think. 

So overall it was a positive appointment for us. Its still scary and no one can guarantee things won't go down hill faster than expected but at the moment things aren't looking worse case scenario. I still don't feel like I'm definitely getting two babies out of this and I'm scared of what the next few months are going to be like but I'm hanging in there and taking it day by day. 

Argh the house drama sounds frustrating! Neighbours can be such a pain, I think.some people just like having something to complain about. I hope you can get things moving along again soon and can get in and sorted before baby arrives. It will all work out one way or another though! Even sometimes when things don't go exactly to plan or exactly how you would have liked them to. Usually you look back after and barely remember how stressful they seemed. Xxx


----------



## faye1019

Sounds like things are beginning to spin a bit more positive with your pregnancy. Hopefully all has been fine since you last posted. Continuing to think about you often and send lots of healthy vibes your way. xo


----------



## Chickybaby

Thanks, I'm pretty exhausted from the constant appointments and monitoring. Everything is ticking along still so hopefully it continues to stay the same and we can make it to 36+ weeks. As we get further along (25+5 today) I'm getting more hopeful and much more scared. Feels like there is so much to lose, every scan we go to I'm just waiting for bad news, I have a history of pretty severe anxiety and depression and can feel it creeping in here and there. Just taking it one day at a time and hoping for the best while preparing for the worst. 

How are you? So close to third tri already. Hope baby has been treating you well and everything is good! Xxx


----------



## Chickybaby

Oh and I keep getting told "wow you can really feel the size difference" every time I get my belly touched now so that's fun... I know its not my fault but it makes me feel so shitty. I feel so much guilt about the fact that she is so much smaller than him. It's tough!


----------



## Chickybaby

Blah I'm so tired of this rollercoaster. Had a great scan and was told they're growing perfectly and doing really well especially considering how early these issues were picked up (she is still tiny bit growing as she should). Blood flow looked good and all was seemingly going fantastically. I really let hope creep in then that we were going to make it as far as possible and have healthy babies! She would be small but perfect. 

The next day I get a delightful phone call saying that that is in fact not the case and her growth has slowed again and she has dropped down the growth chart (customised) and I need to go straight to the hospital for monitoring and to talk to the doctors to make a plan. Cue the panic. It all changed so quickly. Anyway went up to the hospital to meet a midwife where she tells me what has happened and Tells me I would have a ctg done to make sure the babies are.fine buy won't in fact be talking to a doctor as I have an appointment on Monday (this was Friday). I told her I don't actually have an appointment till thursday. So the ctg was fine. Heartrates looked great and were doing what they should so I was sent on my way. I told her Thursday felt very far away now and she laughed and said "does it?" Ugh I feel like no one gets how stressful this all is for me. I got no true answers as to if this is a major issue or if it changes anything and am now just waiting. Again. I guess the fact they're not panicking is good but oh my gosh I'm so sick of it. We've only known about the issue for 8 weeks and it feels like its been so much longer!


----------



## faye1019

Ugh, just got caught up on your last few posts. What's the current status? People can be so insensitive and callous. I am sorry. Praying all is going okay for you!


----------



## Chickybaby

Still ticking along. Had an OB appointment last week which was fine. They're just saying the same thing. As long as bloodflow stays OK (has been normal the past few weeks) and baby shows no signs of distress they'll keep them in till 36 weeks. The growth is what it is, if it keeps dropping its concerning but delivering and risking both of them isn't really worth it yet. She's still growing pretty well just not as well as they'd like but he wasn't that bothered by that. Just said its a matter of waiting and watching. If we get to a point of them being better of out than in they'll deliver. In the mean time while waiting we are at risk of losing a baby. It's tough living day to day not knowing what will happen. I feel like im waiting for shit to hit the fan but have some moments of calm knowing that we are doing all that we can and its out of our hands. We will hope for the best and deal with what we need to. Really hoping to get to 36 weeks though (8 weeks to go). 

Growth scan and another OB appointment this week and MFM the following week. Will be interesting to see what they say, hopefully get a better idea of where they think we are at and what the plan is. 

Time is dragging so I'm trying to keep busy and enjoy my boy. I want to start nesting and preparing but I'm too scared to. Maybe around 30 weeks. 

Have my flu, whooping cough and anti d injections this week too and are getting a new bed delivered. Also going shopping to get bits and pieces for my hospital bag this week. Regardless of how things go I will end up in hospital so will give me something to do. Might let me feel a little more in control. 

We are also preparing to tell my husbands brothers this week. We haven't told anyone really as I was kind of hoping it would be a non issue and would go away buy at the very least we will be ending up with prem babies one of whom will be very small. So I feel its time to let them know about the situation to get some support. I also want to try to minimise the comments once they're here about how small she is or questions about what's wrong with her or what went wrong. I dunno. Hopefully sharing will help and won't make us feel worse. 

So that's everything going on here. Lots of waiting. Hoping for the best. Preparing for the potential worse.

How are you doing. Third tri already! So exciting. Can't wait to see what you end up having. Hope baby is treating you well and you don't have too much drama going on with your house now xx


----------



## faye1019

Thanks for the update, Chicky. Agreed that getting your hospital bag in order seems like a good way to help you feel in control and less stressed. Especially since you might have a longer than average hospital stay.

Have you talked to your family yet about what's going on? It will be good to have their support throughout your pregnancy and once the twins are born.

I'm doing pretty well. DS started "camp" two mornings a week so it's felt very luxurious to get a little break. The house has continued to be lots of drama and stress. I've resigned myself to the fact that it will be pretty brutal until we move in. We are tentatively planning to move August 1.... 

xoxo


----------



## Chickybaby

Continued frustration here, was meant to have a hospital appointment tomorrow to go over the results of the growth scan we have in the morning, they've scheduled it for the end of July. That's where public health care falls down, I'm extremely lucky that all this extra monitoring and services aren't costing me a thing but I do wonder about how well these people communicate with each other... Sigh. Never mind. I have a midwife appointment anyway which I was going to cancel but kept just in case so will talk to them about it! I don't feel comfortable not being seen till I'm 34 weeks! MFM next week too so that will be good, will be great to hear what they're thinking about how things are going now.

My family have known since the beginning pretty much. Mum has been a huge support looking after our boy when we have appointments and things and I have been spending a lot of time leaning on her. Dad doesn't really talk about it. My sister has been pretty good but she is busy with her own life. She's made meals and come and helped clean my house once but tends to have things come up and have to change plans when she's organised to spend a day with me. Which is what it is, I get that when you work and have kids etc things come up at the last minute but I end up sitting waiting and she doesn't let me know till the end of the day. 

Told one of my brother in laws last night, went well. They asked a lot of questions and were positive and supportive without seeming like they were pitying us. Offered to help whenever we need it and all that so feels good to have them know about it now. 

Telling his other brother tonight so hopefully that will go well. Means another late night though and our son doesn't handle late nights well and will wake up throughout the night which is always heaps of fun. 

A break a couple of times a week sounds fantastic. So nice for this end stretch of your pregnancy and for some one on one time once baby arrives! I should look into popping DS into kindy soon. Was going to wait till 2.5years but might be good for us all sooner. I know he would love it. 

So sorry the house continues to cause grief, August is just around the corner though so fingers crossed! 

Will let you know how the growth scan goes tomorrow although I think its with a sonographer I don't like who doesn't tell you much. Hopefully baby girl has grown a decent amount. She feels like she's a lot stronger now but who knows! Xxx


----------



## faye1019

Checking in Chicky... how are you doing? Hope you're hanging in there and those babies are continuing to grow and thrive!


----------



## Chickybaby

Hey. Yes still hanging in here! 32 weeks and thrilled to have made it this far. Babies are growing well still so hopeful we can get through another 3 or 4 weeks. I'm finally getting things ready for them but am so big and uncomfortable its tough to get much done but I am getting there slowly. 

Had a lovely little lunch with some family and girlfriends in the weekend which was so nice. My sister surprised me by organizing it and it was a lovely day. Trying to embrace the remainder of this pregnancy and celebrate these babies even though I'm still so scared something may go wrong. O figure it's not like not having baby stuff around and not celebrating it is going to male it hurt less so why not. Trying to remain positive! 

Busy week this week with an OB appointment as well as a midwife visit and ultrasound then back to MFM next week. Hopefully we have a date for a section shortly after that. Its all getting very real. 

Mostly going well but my blood pressure seems to be creeping up so keeping an eye on that. Have had a bit of swelling but I did with my son too so hopefully that's all just normal. 

Also had my first lot of stretch marks appear on my belly today. Thought I might make it through without any again but never mind! Not surprising considering the size of me! 

Think that's all for now. Just trying to get things clean and organized, make some freezer meals and keep these babies cooking a bit longer! 

How are you doing? Is it hot over there? I'm so grateful its winter, am hot enough as it is!


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi there. Quick update. 34 weeks and babies still on board and growing well at the moment. New concerns however as I have been admitted to hospital with preeclampsia. Not terrible yet, blood pressure is fine/normal (bit high for me) but have some protein in my urine and am very puffy with a few episodes of starry vision and a persistent headache. Keeping me in now until delivery with ctgs twice a day (think you call them NST's), blood pressure 4 hourly, bloods every few days and Doppler ultrasounds twice a week. Its a lot and quite stressful not to mention awful being away from my son. 

Best place for us at the moment though so we will do what we have to. Fingers crossed I can keep them in as long as possible although part of me just wants them out and safe! Delivery will be in 3 weeks or less. 

Hope you are well xxx


----------



## faye1019

Just seeing this! I am assuming you will be hospitalized now for the duration of your pregnancy so they can try to manage the preeclampsia? I recently had a friend who was put on bedrest for preeclampsia and held out for like 3+ weeks before she delivered. So hopefully it's the same for you. Man, you've really been through the ringer this pregnancy. Thank goodness you have such a strong support system and excellent medical care. You are SO close to the finish line.

I am hanging in. Health wise I realize how blessed I am. I feel fine, no complications. Honestly I've found this third trimester easier than with DS, even though it's summer and hot here. I just throw on a dress or workout clothes and I remember having a cold or being sick SO much during the third tri with my first as it was flu and cold season.

Life wise, it's a bit of a mess. We're moving next Thursday (I'll be 36 weeks that day) because we simply can't delay anymore. The house is by no means as done as I'd like it to be and I'm not sure how it will go with having workers in the house being so pregnant and with a toddler. It's quite stressful. But I'm trying to keep things in perspective as I'm lucky to have my health and to be feeling good.

Thinking about you!!!


----------



## Chickybaby

Well things have changed once again. I spent a few days in but had perfect ctgs and my blood pressure never spiked again and has sat stable and perfect again. They're saying I do have pre-e looking at my bloods but it's mild and not progressing so I got sent home. Just keeping an eye on symptoms and monitoring movements and going from there. 

I'm in hospital twice a week now for monitoring and bloods and ultrasounds. So far everything is continuing as well as possible and we're very hopeful we will make it to our section date. Speaking of which, we have been booked in for the 14th, just a week and a half to go! Babies have been nice and active these last few days which takes a lot of stress away. 

I'm feeling so hopeful that things are going to end up OK. We are so close to the finish line and the babies should do really well now we've made it to 35 weeks. 

Latest shitty thing I've had is a tooth ache so in was in for a root canal yesterday. The tooth was in bad shape and infected so I wonder if that may have been contributing to me feeling so awful. Its still a bit sore now but hopefully will improve now it's.been dealt with. 

I swear I just can't catch a break.at the moment. This pregnancy has been so long and stressful, I'm going to be happy to see the back of it, which makes me sad since I won't be doing it again. I wanted to enjoy this pregnancy and really embrace being pregnant but I haven't. I'm grateful and so happy with how far we've come and with the fact it looks like we might actually get to bring our babies home but sheesh I swear I've aged about 20 years in the last 6 months. Never mind in a dew days we will be moving on to the next chapter and this will all become a memory. 

I'm so glad to hear you have been feeling so good physically, you really don't have long to go either! I can't wait to see if you have a boy or girl. So exciting. You might have already mentioned but did your ds come early or late? 

I'm sorry the house isn't quite where you would like it to be I can understand how that would be stressful especially for a mumma who is getting to the stage in their pregnancy where they want to have things a certain way and in place (not sure about you but I'm nesting like mad). Is it likely that the work will be complete once baby arrives? How long do you think you will have workers around while you're living there? At the end of Tue day though, this will be a short period of tricky living which is frustrating and stressful but it will pass and soon enough you will be settled in your gorgeous home with your beautiful family of four, that's pretty exciting ! 

Will keep you updated on the rollercoaster my end but hopefully we get through this next bit as uneventful as possible and I'm holding my babies in a few short weeks! Xxx


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi there. Quick update, was readmitted yesterday with worsening pre eclampsia for rest and monitoring. In the middle of the night my waters went and a few short hours later our babies were delivered by section at 36 weeks. They're doing pretty well with some minor blood sugar issues meaning we're having to supplement with formula. Hopefully once my milk comes in we can cut back though. Baby A, our little girl ended up being 5lbs1 and baby B, our boy is 6lbs11. So thrilled to have them here and holding for improvement with feeds over the next few days so we can go home in a week or so.


----------



## faye1019

Oh Chicky! Congratulations. I am so happy to hear that the babies are here and doing well. Those are very respectable weights for twins born this early. Go you! I hope you are feeling okay. Did you choose names yet?!


----------



## faye1019

And hopefully your milk comes in soon. Are you planning to pump? Or do you prefer to just nurse?


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi. Has been an intense week! We are still in hospital but have both babies with us now. Our little girl spent the week in special care so hasn't had a chance to feed from me much and is being tube fed mostly, this is the main thing keeping us here. She has started breast feeding today with a shield and is doing well with that, just need to get her to take enough or take a bottle and then after 24 or so hours of no tube feeds we should be good. 

Our little boy has been doing fantastic but has jaundice problems so has been on and off lights. Have one last chance to get as Much milk into him tonight to flush it out before being tested again tomorrow. They're saying he may not be feeding enough but seems to me he would be as he's always wet/dirty and wakes 3 hourly before having a big feed where you hear him gulping it down. 

So frustrating being here. I think they just look for problems half the time and stress you out. Never mind. My aim is to be home by the weekend. Hopefully before hand but by the weekend seems like a reasonable goal.

How are you going? You must be so close now! How was the move?


----------



## faye1019

How are you doing? I hope you and both babies are home by now.

I am hanging in. The move itself was okay, but it's been hard to live in a construction zone full of workmen everyday. Also hard to not be able to tackle every organization and cleaning project I want. Haven't been able to nest properly!

I am scheduled to be induced on Saturday if I don't go on my own sooner (I'm really hoping not to!). Last Wednesday I was 2 CM dilated and 80% effaced. Within the past week I've gotten really uncomfortable-- tons of pelvic and vaginal pressure. No contractions though. I'm trying to lay as low as possible, which isn't easy when your house is being finished and you have a 2 1/2 year old!


----------



## Chickybaby

Hi! Checking in, can't wait to hear news of your new bundle! 

I hope labor and delivery went well and you are enjoying your new bub and recovering nicely.

We came home after 10 days. Things are much better at home but I'm tires and feeding continues to be a challenge. I feel like I have forgotten everything from last time haha! I'm still expressing after each feed and using bottles and top ups as well as breastfeeding. I'm determined and hopeful that I will be able to exclusively breastfeed them both but trying not to be too hard on myself if it doesn't work out. I breastfed our first for 18 months so didn't see it being an issue this time but things have been a lot harder, two babies and a toddler is no joke. Most importantly though they are both growing fantastically and exceeding expectations with their weight gain. Trying to remind myself that this part is so short and things get easier! 

Looking forward to hearing how you are getting on and how everything went for you! Xx


----------



## faye1019

Hi Chicky! I am SO impressed that you're keeping up with the breastfeeding with two little kiddos. Kudos to you. Hope you are all continuing to feel good.

Baby GIRL was born on August 31 at 11:46 AM via scheduled induction. All went very smoothly and quickly. My OB broke my water and within an hour I'd dilated from 4 cm to 10 cm. I pushed for 6 minutes and there she was. I will say that it was very intense and the epidural sort of couldn't keep up with the intense cervical change. But my OB advised that once I started pushing I'd feel relief and she was right. Baby girl was another bruiser (like her bro)-- weighing 8 lbs, 4 ounces and measuring 21 1/2 inches. She also has an INSANE amount of hair.

My recovery has been smooth and she is a good baby so far. Crazy to realize we both have our take home babies (x 2 in your case) now. What a year it's been!


----------



## Chickybaby

Oh congratulations on baby girl! Sounds like a fantastic labour and delivery! Fabulous weight, a keeper for sure! (My first was 8lbs 8ounces so I'm used to delicious chinky babies!). Happy to hear recovery is going well! How is big bro doing? Bet he is smitten with his little sister. Yes a crazy year indeed! I won't lie and say it was a great one for me but we have our babies and that's all that matters! 

I'm so happy to have these babies here safely. I'm so tired and still fumbling along bit this will all pass and I am so excited to see these little people grow. Feedings still a challenge. Waiting to see a lactation consultant. I'm so determined to make it work, I breastfed our first for 18 months and after the first few months which were so hard I really loved of so holding onto that and hoping things get easier again this time. 

Definitely looking forward to getting more sleep bit I feel like I might be years off that! Congratulations again on your little girl, so happy for you. Xxx


----------

